# Suppression automatique de fichier sur Icloud drive



## tosty9587 (22 Juillet 2019)

Bonjour, 

j'ai placé des fichiers dans le dossier Icloud drive de mon macbook pro mojave et il semblerait il a manqué de place et je viens de remarquer que ces fichier ont été supprimé et ils ne sont pas dans la corbeille. 
comment puis-je les récupérer si quelqu'un à une idèe ? 

Merci d'avance


----------

